

A Formula That Will Make You and Everyone in Your Company  Write Better - jcvangent
http://inboundrocket.co/blog/a-formula-that-will-make-you-and-everyone-in-your-company-write-better/

======
TheAppGuy
I could use some of these tips since I failed my english language at school
:-)

